# Rod Holder/Truck Bed



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone built a rod holder for the bed of your truck? 

Was thinking about building something and was looking for some ideas or helpful ways to approach it.

And if not do you know if anyone makes one for the bed of a truck. Have tried searching online with little success. Everything I have found seems to be for surf rods to mounted on the front of the truck.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

My dad built a good one out of pvc. I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Alex258 said:


> My dad built a good one out of pvc. I'll see if I can get some pics.


Thanks

I was thinking about doing something with PVC that would allow me to make it expandable i.e. Two pieces of PVC placed horizontally with a piece small enough to fit into each end. Then drill holes in the 4 expansion pieces and the 2 big horizontal pieces measured to fit expanded in the truck bed. That way I could drop a bolt through each end of the rack(drilled holes) and use a not yet determined nut to keep it locked during travel. Attach other pieces of PVC vertically on the two main horizontal pieces to create a solid middle piece and then have the four smaller pieces to tighten and lock in place. I know that probably came off as me rambling.

That way I'd be able to take it out of the bed of the truck when not it use.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

well me being cheep, i went to target and got a broom holder bracket thing and a hook thing that holds kitchen stuff and here is what i did with it.
ya i know cheezee but hay it works.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

PVC rod holder:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

jason101 said:


> PVC rod holder:


That is a whole lot simpler then what I was thinking about...


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's mine. I built it with my TIG welder. It attaches to the rail inside of the bed so that I didn't have to drill any holes in the bed. Check it out.

Carlos


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I like my design because it' simple and keeps the rods down so they don't catch a stray rock or bug.
The prototype was lost during Ike!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a bed extender in the back of my truck. I leave it flipped foward and covered it in pipe insulation. Then I use small velcro strips to keep the rod in place. I will take a picture next time I go.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Carlosh,

Looks good!

Where did you get the plastic inserts and what size tube did you use?


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

My dads is basically the same thing as Jason's. Just got to be carefull if pulling in the garage. Almost snapped about 500 dollars worth of fishing rods one time!


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is the one I had in my 04 Prerunner. It can be easily modified to fit another truck. I will make you a deal on it since I no longer have the truck.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Here is how I built mine. Real easy*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=172427


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are mine. I cut some 2" aluminum conduit, radiused the ends and polished it on the lathe here at work. Welded it to a piece of 1-1/2" Angle. Picked up some aluminum C-clamps from Northern tool and modified them, then welded them to the angle. It can be installed or removed in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*I've built several*

I've built several and I'll see if I can find a .jpg of the most recent. In my avitar you can see one of my earlier ones; holds (held) 12 rods and was used for a quick erect shade when I've cable tie a 12' x 12' tarp to the long upper cross member. Two stakes into the sand through the outside 2 tarp holes, 2 cords for them into the sand spikes and 'bingo', quick shade...

Drove the rig (rigge) to Florida and back. Worked real (reel) well. Folks taken pictures about evry other time I fueled up.

Peace! (His Peace)

LR


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Now if someone designed one the was lockable, that would be the ticket.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*I agree & I have*

I have designed one I refer to as a 'rod coffin.' My trip to Florida and a couple to Corpus motivated me to. I'm still looking for the right materials because it will be a major build; carries a kayak, too. I have a .jpg of the design but the birde is like "babe, are you still giving away your ideas!"

I'm like, "Yes!" (see attached)



I'll post a .jpg of the one presently in my truck later today.

LR


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*three more images*

Here's a couple more images for reference.

LR


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

*Rod Holders*

Since I have a bed cover I had to make mine laying horizontal. Not much room but I like the fact that they are out of sight and locked up. Also don't take up much cargo space. I used the pipe insulation to protect the guides a little better.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=1620200&postcount=15


----------

